# Help reading knitting patterns/charts



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I need some help! Years ago, what was it about 15? When they came out with the new way of charting patterns I of course turned my back on it all :shrug: Over the years I have tended to avoid patterns that contain those strange looking symbols. I avoided reading the articles to learn how to read them. Firstly I was always a color knitter so it really wasn't an issue. I don't and can't knit lace. Well these socks I'm working on, just beginning, have some simple charting. I was looking at it to see if I understood it all. Of course I understand all the directions on how to knit the stitches and I know how to read a chart but here is my dilemma.

The repeat is an 8 st, 16 row repeat. When reading the chart beginning at the lower righthand corner, row 1, st 1 the pattern reads:

no stitch

row 1, st 2 is a(k1,p1,k1) into the stitch No big deal here

My question is how the heck to you work that first stitch on row one and any other time the pattern says "no stitch"? It doesnt say slip the stitch or drop the stitch or YO the stitch :shrug: 

Just what am I suppose to be doing :help: 

If anyone has the book Favorite Socks by Interweave look on page 94.

Thanks for any help you might be able to offer.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

See if this helps
http://jolenetreace.wordpress.com/2...ng-charts-how-do-i-work-no-stitch-on-a-chart/

looks like it is just a place holder to keep the chart even from a decrease


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Gram that is perfect. What a great tool to have. Thank you for posting it :dance:


----------

